# My new 926 OXE's first major storm.



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my 926 OXE in the February 2013 blizzard!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice pic's, how did the machine do with that much snow


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Now that is a lot of snow! Looks like it needed some help with a shovel!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow! that is some major snow. It is above the top of the opening of the snow blower and most are at least 21 inches or higher in height. I bet it will be a few days of no school for the kids in your neck of the woods. I heard that some people are with out power and that would really be awful during the winter in the middle of a snowstorm.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Doh....!!! I wish I would have gotten close to that much


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice pic's, how did the machine do with that much snow


The machine was a champ! I ran 3 full tanks of gas through it and ran pretty much non stop all day only to take a break and check on the oil. (It took my 9 hours to clear the drive and some of the private road and a patch for the oil man.) After moving forward for a bit, I had to back up and then clean up the overflow and keep on repeating. The hardest part was making that first cut down a section. Then I would cut into the sides on an angle like a 1 way parking lot and then back up and continue doing that down the side and when I got to the end I'd go straight down and clean it up with a pass or 2. It was sooo nice to not have to replace shear pins/bolts with this machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

with so many low quality snowblowers on the market its nice to see that some are still making a good blower


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, that's impressive! My question is, where did you throw that much snow to?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Wow, that's impressive! My question is, where did you throw that much snow to?


 that would be a good question for any of us with that much snow to move


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Wow, that's impressive! My question is, where did you throw that much snow to?


I was actually able to throw it over 2 cars widths and into my side yard. It was really a beast and I'm glad I went with a Toro again. I've previously had a Toro 724 Power Throw (bought in ~1994) and a 824 PowerShift (bought in ~1998) and they were good machines but man does the new 926 have some great features, in particular the impeller housing and large opening into the chute, power steering, and quick stick.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't imagine that Toro could have come up with a better demonstration of their snow blower's capability. You should send those pictures to them.


----------

